# Where is a good place to live?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I am just about over California. It makes me sick to see the messed up real estate that I need to fight for to get a crappy house.

I am thinking that we should move somewhere else. We have a few friends here, but nobody I love with all my heart. Our best friends, who I really love are in southern Cal.
But since joining this forum, I think I have a few more friends who I love in many different parts of the country.

So, tell me, dear friends, can I move somewhere close to you?

Please post any and all reasons why you think your home town would be a good place for us to relocate.
:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I loved Naples Florida, it was a great climate, housing is pretty cheap now. Close to the beach and people are friendly... Jobs are more plentiful.. I miss there so much. People make friends quickly,someone is always cooking out and and inviting folks over... I loved walking on the beach and waking up to blue skies ,flowers, birds and butterflies...
It was small enough, you couldn't get lost and big enough to have almost everything... Great shopping... Very dog friendly, very few places you can't take a fluff. I loved walking my fluffs there, I'd always run into the nicest people,sometimes they'd have their fluffs. I love a warmer climate,people get out more...
I love the restaurants and many have outdoor cafes where you can bring fluffs...

-------------------------------------------------------------------

We moved back to Napoleon Ohio for family..It's not bad here in Napoleon, except it sucks in winter... Houses are pretty cheap here, you can get a house pretty reasonable, in town , a subdivision or in the country... People aren't as friendly here as in the south though.
We're 15 -20 minutes from most things, 35 minutes from Toledo for good dining...

We're quiet dog lovers that live out in the country where it's nice and quiet.I love our house, it's our place to hang out, to create, to enjoy cook outs and our fluffs...

We'd welcome you and the fluffs with open hearts and arms ... no matter where you choose...


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well Sylvia, if you are aiming to get out of California then I can not recommend my hometown to you - the beautiful Monterey Peninsula which IMO is THE best place on earth to live. And, I certainly wouldn't recommend southeastern New Mexico to you - where I am presently living - unless you are trying to make yourself miserable! Lol. My mom moved from California to Green Valley,Arizona about ten years ago and loves it!!!!! She lives in a community called Quail Creek and has made so many great friends and is involved in all sorts of fun things that keep her active. It's a golf course community so if you are a golfer, it's definitely worth looking into. Beautiful homes, safe, gated, lots of wonderful animal loving neighbors. If you like the Arizona heat, you may find it worth looking into some of the communities south of Tucson.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a rental house in need of a tenant...but... it's in the not so great state of Illinois. In good conscience I couldn't tell you to move here! lol

Good luck with your hunt!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmmm, I love it here...except in the winter. And it's not an overly dog friendly area...:angry: *sniff*

This is sort of a resort area at the shore and it's relatively quiet - except during the summer months when there is traffic and people everywhere!!:w00t:

The beaches are beautiful, the water clean. the salt air is wonderful...

I live on the water and am thankful everyday...and more thankful that the 100 year flood has come and gone!!!! 

I'd love to live in a small community that is dog friendly and warm all year, or at least more sunny and comfortable in the winter. I'd like little shops and cafes and to have a golf cart to drive around. .,,ahhhh someday....oh and a single family home with a fenced in yard for the kids.

ok so where are we all moving to? :innocent:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Of course I love Florida, but there are a lot of areas in the southeast that are reasonable to live in. I use to live in CA and yes it is beautiful but very expensive. FL and TN have no state income tax which is helpful. NC, TN, SC and of course FL are areas to look into if you are wanting to move. What city really depends on what you are looking for beach, mountains, rural or city.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

How about Lancaster County, PA. We love it here (moved here 8 years ago from NYC). Being from the city, I love seeing all the farms and animals. It has all the seasons. Lots of farmers markets. Real Estate not overly expensive. Down side - the smell of manure when farmers are fertilizing the fields.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Come to SC! We live just outside Columbia and are a few hours or less from everywhere...beaches or mountains. Lake Murray is 10 minutes from our house. The cost of living here is way less than California. The winters are usually pretty mild. We do have some freezing temps, occasionally. But nothing compared to up north. The summers can get quite humid but that's what the lakes and beaches are for, lol. Oh, I would love for you to move here and we could be friends in person, as well as online!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

We are in beautiful Northeast Tennessee. We have mountains all around us--Gatlinburgh and Pigeon Forge are just abour 1.5 hrs away. Summers are warm--in the 80's and 90's-that's too hot for me!-and winters are mild. Housing is very affordable, no state income tax, jobs are not too hard to find and the people are very friendly and neighborly. Fluffs are welcome in some stores but we still have to work on that. Schools are good-new 15 million dollar renovation at the elementary/middle school less that 1/4 mile from my house. We have several good spay and neuter programs for low income families--very important to me! Come visit my neck of the woods and I will give you a personal guided tour...Would love to have you!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sold on west central Fl. I don't do cloudy, cold snowy rain well at all. I have SAD and this is perfect for me. I'm close to everything I want or need. Cost of living is reasonable. Yes, we get hurricanes, but also lots of warning before. And if you think about it everywhere has its own set of hazzards, wildfire, earthquake, tornados, blizzards. 

Also keep your DHs line of work in mind. My DH does the same, in the past 5-6 years it has completely dried up here. That's been rough. 

Nobody is ever going to pry me outta here!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Come to Ontario Canada!!!! You dont have to pay for road tolls aaaaaand there is free health coverage!!!! Lots of maple syurp! and plenty of beer if you are into this!!! Apparently this is what Canadians do.............get drunk off beer, dance naked, kiss girls then sing karokee!!! and apparenly all is cool.................. Hey Toronto has a mayor that is being accused of being a crack head ( but hey in his defense............ what politician is not a crack head!!!) Plus the big bonus if you move here  you can see Babinka, Peppino and Tiny Tina!!! Oh BTW Summers are nice here but we hardley get tornados and the last hurricane was Hurricane Hazal in 1954!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Janene that would be a funny tourist commercial. LOL


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like a road trip is in order. I like living in the midwest, even though there are no beaches anywhere close to us  It all depends on what you are looking for in a new home though. I love Urbandale Iowa, it is a small, clean community that has a lot of walking trails that criss cross through residential areas and very pretty parks. 

The midwest I am told is laid back. We have farmers markets too. We have Des Moines-which some think is a small town but to me it's a big city. I am fond of smaller towns though. There is lots that goes on in Des Moines itself, entertainment wise but I am sure it doesn't compare to life in California.

It just all depends on what you are looking for. The only think I don't like here in Iowa are the winters.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Janene that would be a funny tourist commercial. LOL


:blink: actually the part of the beer and the weirdness that happens after you drink it...............is an actual commercial!!!! :blink: And all the other parts in the world thought wow so cool............ mean while I thought wow how stupid!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley: well thats how we roll in Canada EH!!! :w00t:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> :blink: actually the part of the beer and the weirdness that happens after you drink it...............is an actual commercial!!!! :blink: And all the other parts in the world thought wow so cool............ mean while I thought wow how stupid!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley: well thats how we roll in Canada EH!!! :w00t:


 

LOL, I didn't know we were so big on karoke??


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylvia TV pokes a lot of fun of Ohio, but it 's a great place to live. 4 seasons, when you!re tired of one, another rolls around. Who doesn't love curling up on the sofa, in front of the fireplace, while the snow softly falls? Spring is sooo green, and everything smells fresh and clean! Our summers aren't too hot, and the autumn is crisp, cool and colorful. My town is friendly, clean, and very very low crime. It's also reasonable to live here. We're in the middle of the state so you can travel anywhere in Ohio in about 2 hours. We don't have an ocean, but we do have Lake Eerie, and many rivers. Columbus always has something going on, and only 20 minutes away. I haven't lived in any other state, but I really don't want to. Other places are wonderful to visit, but Ohio is "the heart of it all" that's what it says on our license plate. LOL


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maglily said:


> LOL, I didn't know we were so big on karoke??


Apparently we are and thats after we drink BEER!!!!! Oh yea I forgot we like to wear helmets on our head while we are nekid:w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sylvia TV pokes a lot of fun of Ohio, but it 's a great place to live. 4 seasons, when you!re tired of one, another rolls around. Who doesn't love curling up on the sofa, in front of the fireplace, while the snow softly falls? Spring is sooo green, and everything smells fresh and clean! Our summers aren't too hot, and the autumn is crisp, cool and colorful. My town is friendly, clean, and very very low crime. It's also reasonable to live here. We're in the middle of the state so you can travel anywhere in Ohio in about 2 hours. We don't have an ocean, but we do have Lake Eerie, and many rivers. Columbus always has something going on, and only 20 minutes away. I haven't lived in any other state, but I really don't want to. Other places are wonderful to visit, but Ohio is "the heart of it all" that's what it says on our license plate. LOL


Hey lady......................... Sylvia want to move to Canada:w00t: you know what us Canadians are all ABOOT!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Hey lady......................... Sylvia want to move to Canada:w00t: you know what us Canadians are all ABOOT!!! :wub:


Is Sylvia a party girl? If she is then Canada should be her next home!! LOL She will also have to change her accent to fit in!!


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

No help here since I can't stand where I live. I was born and raised here (Philadelphia suburbs) but I would LOVE to move to Florida. :chili: My husband and I cruise twice a year out of Florida and everytime we are there I keep saying I want to move there. My children keep me here in PA but if they relocated I would head south in a heartbeat. We no longer have 4 seasons we have 2 and the people in this area are unfriendly and rude. It is also very expensive in this area. Wanda (50 and not happy living in SE PA)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Hey lady......................... Sylvia want to move to Canada:w00t: you know what us Canadians are all ABOOT!!! :wub:


Well, Janene I appreciate the invitation, but Canada doesn't welcome Americans moving there, otherwise I'd move right next door to you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mrsmediauph said:


> No help here since I can't stand where I live. I was born and raised here (Philadelphia suburbs) but I would LOVE to move to Florida. :chili: My husband and I cruise twice a year out of Florida and everytime we are there I keep saying I want to move there. My children keep me here in PA but if they relocated I would head south in a heartbeat. We no longer have 4 seasons we have 2 and the people in this area are unfriendly and rude. It is also very expensive in this area. Wanda (50 and not happy living in SE PA)


I swear Wanda, you sound just like me! I'm not fond of living in Ruttville and would move to Florida in a heartbeat! But my DH will not leave! ( Ruttville is what I call Russellville, Ar.) But it is very quiet (and I mean VERY quiet).We are retired and do travel. Love the Carribean!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I highly recommend NYC. Lots of everything to do at all hours. We're got it all from Central Park to museums to restaurants and Broadway I love it here and want to live here the rest of my life. Lots of convenience with no driving if you don't want to And great beaches and ski areas to get to. Downside is how many people live here and the prices on apartments. Don't know if you'd love this much activity, Sylvia. 




maltese manica said:


> Come to Ontario Canada!!!! You dont have to pay for road tolls aaaaaand there is free health coverage!!!! Lots of maple syurp! and plenty of beer if you are into this!!! Apparently this is what Canadians do.............get drunk off beer, dance naked, kiss girls then sing karokee!!! and apparenly all is cool.................. Hey Toronto has a mayor that is being accused of being a crack head ( but hey in his defense............ what politician is not a crack head!!!) Plus the big bonus if you move here  you can see Babinka, Peppino and Tiny Tina!!! Oh BTW Summers are nice here but we hardley get tornados and the last hurricane was Hurricane Hazal in 1954!!!!


:eek2_gelb2: Janene - you have me hysterical. :chili:


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

Before you leave Southern California.. check out Valley Center. It's in north San Diego County. The homes are nice and reasonable and we are 30 minutes to San Diego proper.

We looked for years at 5-6 states and couldn't find anything we liked.. not true, we just couldn't find the weather and the fact that bugs are at a minimum. 

Coming here from Newport Beach it is a HUGE relief!! It was congested, expensive etc.. you know what I'm talking about. The thing is.. you do have to slow down! Hahaa

Here is my realtor:
Joanne Matthews 
Matthews & McDonnell
(760) 749-3349


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sylie said:


> Well, Janene I appreciate the invitation, but Canada doesn't welcome Americans moving there, otherwise I'd move right next door to you.


Nope not true at all!!!!! So we will see you soon then.................. :w00t: If you get here by June 8th...... you will have made it in time for Babinka's big Birthday bash and we go to woofstock!!!!! :aktion033: hey did I mention FREE HEALTH COVERAGE!!! :chili:Ok let me know when you are moving in!!!


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sylvia TV pokes a lot of fun of Ohio, but it 's a great place to live. 4 seasons, when you!re tired of one, another rolls around. Who doesn't love curling up on the sofa, in front of the fireplace, while the snow softly falls? Spring is sooo green, and everything smells fresh and clean! Our summers aren't too hot, and the autumn is crisp, cool and colorful. My town is friendly, clean, and very very low crime. It's also reasonable to live here. We're in the middle of the state so you can travel anywhere in Ohio in about 2 hours. We don't have an ocean, but we do have Lake Eerie, and many rivers. Columbus always has something going on, and only 20 minutes away. I haven't lived in any other state, but I really don't want to. Other places are wonderful to visit, but Ohio is "the heart of it all" that's what it says on our license plate. LOL


I totally agree!!! I am not biased or anything!! Central ohio is the best!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm dreaming. When we moved here from southern CA it took years for DH to establish a client base and referrals. We might be able to pay cash for a house, but then how could he make a living? Alan is 8 years younger than I am, so he is not close to retiring. 

I'm getting depressed...I better go clean my house.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow Sylvia you robbed the cradle! Good for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> Wow Sylvia you robbed the cradle! Good for you!



You know, it is strange, but I have never had a serious relationship with a man who was older than I am. Even my very first boyfriend was 6 months younger.


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

I wouldnt be of much help beings i just moved here to Arizona from Texas just 2 months ago. I miss my family and all my friends. Thank God i have Bella here to keep me company while my husband is at work. It gets very lonely when u dont know a soul! Hopefully we will find a church home soon and i will meet ladies there. Its always nice talking to yall on the forum, even though i dont know anyone.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sylvia -- seriously -- what is the most important thing about where you live (to you)?

Do you enjoy big cities with lots of shopping, entertainment, hussle and bussle?

Do you prefer a quiet life in a rural setting?

Do you want to be in a surburb where neighbors do many things together?

What about a retirement community?

Is climate important to you?

Is being near water important to you?

Do you want to be able to do outdoor activities? Is so, what kind?

Is being near a college/university important?

What about medical facilities?

These are all the types of question you need to answer before anyone can help you make this type of decision. After all, what is important and attractive to me, might not be your cup of tea at all.

I've lived all over the U.S. and also all over the world and have things I've loved and things I've disliked about every place I've lived. No place is PERFECT, but, if we know what is important to us, it will help lead us to someplace that will make us happy.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

You should move to the burbs north Dallas! We have exactly 7 days of perfectly gorgeous spring weather, then It's hot as hades in the summer so you really can't go outside between 9:00 am and 6:30 pm, but we have all the great chain restaurants! LOL! Won't you be, won't you be, please won't you be my neighbor?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> You should move to the burbs north Dallas! We have exactly 7 days of perfectly gorgeous spring weather, then It's hot as hades in the summer so you really can't go outside between 9:00 am and 6:30 pm, but we have all the great chain restaurants! LOL! Won't you be, won't you be, please won't you be my neighbor?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd love to be your neighbor Celeta...for about seven days.:HistericalSmiley:Maybe you should move here?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'd love to be your neighbor Celeta...for about seven days.:HistericalSmiley:Maybe you should move here?


Heck yes - you're in the wine country!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

One of the only places I like in California is Temecula--NICE people, gorgeous scenery, super cheap houses. Maybe you could leave Nor Cal wine country for So Cal wine country. 

Ohio sounds great, and Florida is very appealing as well. I agree with Lynn that you need to define what you are looking for so you can narrow down the options.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> One of the only places I like in California is Temecula--NICE people, gorgeous scenery, super cheap houses. Maybe you could leave Nor Cal wine country for So Cal wine country.
> 
> Ohio sounds great, and Florida is very appealing as well. I agree with Lynn that you need to define what you are looking for so you can narrow down the options.


Yes, I have narrowed it down. I want to live in Southern California in 1954. Seriously. Since that is not an option...Heaven sound good.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well of course I recommend our area of NY!! :thumbsup: We're 75 miles North of NYC. Lots of wineries nearby so you'll not feel homesick! :HistericalSmiley:

Naddie> yes, yes Ms Sylvia...!Youse and Mimi and da whole gang can tum here and we gets to see you. Youse bring your California wine and Mommy get the NY wine and youse can 'compare"....hab a "taste-off"

Quincy> Yes I agwee!! Tum here!!!..buts be careful wif the wine and mommy... don't take much and... well it not be a pretty sight!:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, there isn't a place on God's green earth where you can have it ALL---you have to do "trade-offs"! I have lived lots of places & I like something about all of them! My DH would settle in Austin, TX. (we have lived there before) because it has lots of live music places and something is always happening outside! He also plays lots of wonderful golf there & the University provides a live feel w/lots of activities. The weather is great, but hot in the summer, but then they have Barton Springs! 
I love out East---on the coast! I am not sure I would like their winters.
We are moving shortly to Vienna, Austria (have lived there twice already) where we will live about 3-5 minutes from the Donau Insel (Danube Island---google it). It is a lively place w/swimming, picnic spots, bikers, coffee shops, etc. We will be able to go to the Opera & enjoy all the city life, but be near the mountains. Salzburg is only abut 2 1/2 to 3 hrs. away! I haven't started to mention all the Heuiger (new wine places w/food), or how neurotic they are w/their dogs---you can take dogs ANYWHERE!
So why don't you just stay where you are since Alan is happy w. his work and rent my apt. when I am traveling? Or, I also have a house I would be happy to sell you in B'ham!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What kind of work does Alan do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

*naples florida*

We are leaving for Naples florida in a few days for 2 weeks, to see what we think about it....I am 45 but am already wanting to retire to Naples, florida....it seems to have it all....shopping, beautiful homes , great restaurants, a lot of fun things to do and see.....I cannot wait to get there and check it out...I went as a teenager and loved it then....have been searching on Trulia.com for a year looking at homes.....can't wait, will post back after our trip!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Lake Placid, Florida...very friendly town (even my daughter when she comes over and goes to the grocery store always comments about how friendly people are in this town)...mall conveniently located in Sebring down the road...Petco, PetSupermarket as well. Also two Walmarts.*

*We have waterfront property if you like that...reasonably priced homes...A lot of privately owned business. I've used the same plumber for 20 years. Same lawn people for 20 years. *

*Population swells during the season, but the town is very quiet off-season. *

*I like that you can walk into the tax collectors office to pay yearly taxes on your house or get your car tag within about 10 minutes, if that long. In Tampa or Orlando pack a lunch and plan on spending the day.*

*But, the best part is you would live near me and we could walk our dogs together..LOL:chili: I have a wonderful groomer and the place is also a doggie hotel and bark park...so you would have a great place to take your dog to play....I would introduce you to Melissa who does a great job and they love animals so much..and the best part is they live there...they don't lock the gates and go home...they are home... and they are located right across from Henscratch Winery....they have wine tasting parties on weekends...and we are about 1 1/2 hours to Disney, Busch Gardens, and SeaWorld....*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't want to brag about Arizona. It's not for everybody. It's VERY hot in the summer but at least it is DRY. We have the monsoon season and some thunderstorms can be very bad but nothing compared of what other States are going through. I would not want to move to Florida because of the heat, high humidity and hurricanes. One reason we did not stay in Texas for retirement (well another reason was our daughter). California has a lot of fires and earth quakes. Real Estate is expensive. Then you have all the States that are in Tornado Alley. The more you go North, there is a lot of snow and rain. Crappy weather. Frankly, I don't think there is an IDEAL place. If there was, every body would want to move there and that might not be a good thing either.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

cheekyradish said:


> I have a rental house in need of a tenant...but... it's in the not so great state of Illinois. In good conscience I couldn't tell you to move here! lol
> 
> Good luck with your hunt!!


LOL I have lived in IL my entire life and was thinking the exact same thing!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, i definitely can't recommend my part of Florida that's for sure, i'm in NW Florida, close to Alabama. I feel like i'm in Hickville USA! :HistericalSmiley: I miss the 4 seasons and even miss snow...i'm so ready to move back to Maryland. :yes:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I don't know if I have much of a recommendation, don't know what house prices you're interested in? Because I'm in California and in this area I don't think they're very expensive, but it depends what you compare them to. I live in a very small town called Nipomo and houses are in the mid-range priceline, they went up only because they decided to put this unknown town in the top 10 places with the best climate, so it's slowly growing. I've been living here for about 20 years or so. I do not recommend my neighborhood specifically however because recently too many people have been moving in that like to leave their pitbulls and Rottweilers off leash sometimes! Grr. I'm just trying to save more for a down payment and build credit so I can finally move out of this neighborhood, people have started going on walks carrying a stick or spray because of loose dogs and you just don't know which ones are nice and which ones are not!

But I would recommend to anyone to look up "the trilogy in Nipomo California", its a newly built community, I drive by there a lot of everything looks perfect! I've also gone to tours of the homes and they are certainly my dream homes. Everything is usually quiet (no super loud neighbors in the middle of the night), and it all looks really pretty because they have gardeners that take care of your yard and all the gardens in the community. They have their own golf course, spa, gym, library, restaurants, etc. and soon their own grocery store! Wow I sound like I'm advertising a commercial haha, but I just think its wonderful what they created. I think mostly because I can imagine going in walks with Cici there without worrying about loose dogs that can attack us, since everyone is so friendly and so are their dogs (and always on leash!). There's little parks like every 2 or 3 streets away, so I can totally imagine just going on walks all over the neighborhood taking Cici from one park to the other. Ahh I should stop now. The starting prices are $300,000 and it goes up from there. Since its new they're also accepting customized houses because they're still building more, so you can pick from their model homes and choose which one you'd like, aaand they also provide an interior decorator as an additional option. 

The only down side here is that this town IS very small still, so it's not for people that like to live close to malls or big city type things. We are however 15 minutes away from two cities with a lot of shopping, and 35mins away from what they call "the happiest place" in tv lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, the Bershires is beautiful all four seasons, though cool or cold for three. Except for snow, no weather dangerous, no tornados, hurricanes, earthquakes, wildfire, flooding, etc. We are 3 hours from Boston, 4 from NYC. Train service to NYC is 45 minute drive. Albany airport and Hartford airports are an hour drive away. Cultural center from Shakespeare and company to Boston Symphony Orchestral's summer home at Tanglewood. Williamstown theatre festival each summer. College events abound. Jacobs Pillow. Racing at Sartoga is an hour away, casinos an hour and a half drive. Cape Cod is 4 hours away. Very little crime, great produce, good factory oulets for shopping.


----------



## CtPryncess (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm originally from Danbury, Connecticut. I have also lived in the Bronx NY and Sheffield, South Yorkshire England. I have been living in Mansfield, Ohio for over 4 years. I don't have anything bad to say about Ohio but I think that I am more comfortable living in New England. I am thinking of moving to Massachusetts. It will be close enough to my family but not close enough for them to just drop on in lol


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Just thought id throw this one out there....how about England!!! Sure the weather isnt great and people arent that friendly but hey iv travelled the world and learnt one thing as long as your with the people you love thats the main thing!! No one place is perfect there are pros and cons to every place!! I wish you happiness wherever you end up and to be surrounded by your loved ones!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

^ Good point, Lisa! 

However, I thought people from England were very friendly...everyone I've met who has moved to the U.S. from there has been nice, and when my sister and brother in law visited last year, they LOVED the English people.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> ^ Good point, Lisa!
> 
> However, I thought people from England were very friendly...everyone I've met who has moved to the U.S. from there has been nice, and when my sister and brother in law visited last year, they LOVED the English people.


Im very friendly and everyone i know is i think its one of those english stereotypes!!!! 

Im glad your sister and brother in law loved it i couldnt imagine living anywhere else despite the weather i just love being at home!! 

Guess i get the best of both worlds just been for a lovely little walk in new york!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we have so many from California that live in Northern Idaho, prices of houses are much less here, it's beautiful here(winters ugh) unless you like snow, LOTS of snow:blink:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

We have a lot of people from CA in AZ. They can practically buy a mini mansion from the house they sold. It is a buyer's market here. I live in what is called High Desert. We can get cold and also hot, so you need to take the climate into consideration if you are going to move.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Houses are dirt cheap in Detroit as long as you don't mind crack, political corruption, and living in the murder capital :chili:

J/K we get a bad rap but I love living in the Detroit area (and we border Ontario, Canada)


----------

